

Printing, Digital Media, and Capitalism. Long, but worth it. - Zarathu
http://mises.org/story/3795

======
theschwa
It's one thing for bloggers and commentators to say that the industry should
move to more open digital formats, but I find it impressive that a group that
mostly sells books, literature and movies is now releasing them all on
bittorrent as well. <http://blog.mises.org/archives/010346.asp>

Anyone else have any other good examples of this? I could always use more
ebooks.

